# Please Review Our Photography Website



## dmeexpert (Feb 24, 2015)

Please Review Our Photography Website

Venkatesh Photography Candid Wedding Photographer in Chennai Best Professional Wedding Photographer in Chennai


----------



## AceCo55 (Feb 25, 2015)

My opinions (doesn't make it a fact or true)
"About Us" page has LOTS of grammar/punctuation errors
Gallery seems to have the same text as the About Us page?
If I click on a gallery photo I get an enlarged photo - great ... BUT I can't navigate to the other photos without closing this one and then clicking on each in turn.
Video page - has no video
I find the large headings very off putting - seems like you are shouting at me


----------



## AceCo55 (Mar 6, 2015)

You're welcome ...


----------



## Nettles (Mar 7, 2015)

Looks like a hit 'n' run post...


----------



## AceCo55 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeah-  guess I knew that. Was hoping it wasn't the case.
The comment was more of a dig and reminder to other posters that this is not the way people should be treated.
I can't understand it myself. Even if I totally disagreed with what some-one had said, I still think one should at least acknowledge the fact that some-one took time out of their day to look and comment.
But perhaps I'm just a grumpy old man with old-fashioned values!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 7, 2015)

I agree totally. It's happened to me a few times. It's polite to acknowledge someone taking time out to reply. We like to think there's a good reason, but in my experience usually there isn't. Sometimes the OP is away somewhere or just forgot, but giving the benefit of the doubt can wear thin.


----------

